# How to size a system around two SOK 206AH LiFePO4 batteries?



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Hello, I was wondering which size charge controller, and inverter I would wanna pair up with two SOK 206AH LiFePO4 batteries wired in series, so a 24V battery bank. This would be for fun, there’s nothing crucial that I need to run, I would be more than happy with 2000 watts continuous MTTP inverter…I don’t know how that works, like am I free to simply choose inverter output regardless of battery setup? 

I have several 200W Rich Solar panels, I would like to be able to have it setup to allow 1200 watts of solar input, is it first of all possible to do that, and if so is it possible to do them all in series? Or would I probably have to do a series parallel arrangement? And of course how do I know which size charge controller would I need? Also I am interested in going with a high quality inverter and charge controller instead of budget being my top priority (if anyone can recommend a specific brand as well).

I want to put a system together piece by piece because I have an all in one Bluetti EB240 that just out of nowhere had 2 of its 4 USB ports stop working…so I just got introduced to how helpless you are with all in one systems when something goes wrong (outside of shipping it back for repairs which is very inconvenient. Also if you even try to open it up and fix it you’ll void the warranty). Thanks a lot.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Check out this guy, he has tons of great info and reviews on equipment.


https://www.youtube.com/c/WillProwse


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

NKAWTG said:


> Check out this guy, he has tons of great info and reviews on equipment.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/WillProwse


I have seen that guy before a long time ago, he reminds me of Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory lol


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have zero experience with your batteries so I can’t tell you what you need for panels to charge them. That said, I have 700 amp-hrs of 12 volt lead acid batteries. I have 12 one hundred watt panels, connected in two 6 panel strings, connected in parallel. I use an OUTBACK 80 amp charge controller and an OUTBACK 2kw inverter. OUTBACK equipment is expensive, but very high quality.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

There is several options from what I have read of your post a SCC (Solar Charge Controller) Midnite Solar Classic 150 would suit you well or a Outback even a Victron with MPPT. As for inverter size I wouldn't go over 2000 watts since you only have 1200 watts of solar. A lot of asking what name brand should one go with is like selecting a vehicle Chevy, Dodge, Ford type selection, they do the job and all have flaws but it's up to you what you like best. 
I personally run a Midnite Classic 150SL for a SCC I have a AIMS 6KW 120/240 inverter/charger and both have performed well in temperatures down to 40 below zero and up to 110 degrees, my unit is outside down below that rides in a traveling rig.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> I have seen that guy before a long time ago, he reminds me of Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory lol


He has come a long way thanks to his YouTube channel. From living in an RV to relatively well off.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Also check out HoboTech (he's a bit odd, but lots of good info) and Bob Wells.


----------

